# PUMPKIN



## RoryT (Oct 11, 2014)

I just have one odd question: I have trouble with digesting butternut pumpkin (diarrhea mainly), but not kent pumpkin. Anybody experience the same thing? Or know why the two would be different? It's mysterious to me....


----------



## Rosequartz (Apr 11, 2019)

That is really interesting. Sweet potato is personally poison (!) to me whereas standard potatoes are ok. Perhaps the starch & sugar content is different between those two varieties and so is either your starch or sugar reaction threshhold? Have you experimented with different cooking methods or portion sizes relative to the other components of your meal?


----------

